

Ask HN: Good code to read for Python and C beginner? - koepked

I've been working on both Python and C for almost a year now, and am getting to the point where I can start actual projects that do actual things. I've never really looked at other people's code though, outside of books or small examples that is, and was hoping for some suggestions of small to medium size Python and C projects that are written clean to dig into.
======
nas
The Python interpreter is some pretty clean and educational C code, IMHO. Why
don't you join python-dev, find some bugs in the issue tracker and start
hacking? <http://www.python.org/dev/contributing/>

~~~
koepked
I will do just that. First glance at the issue tracker gives me the impression
that most of it's over my head, but this post has me inspired:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1048202> . Time to learn! Thank you!

